

Hackers and mental health (violet blue29c3) - danohuiginn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq-bloM4Cmo

======
danohuiginn
Aaron's death makes it even more obvious how much we need to support the
mental health of people in our community.

This is a talk from the Chaos Communication Congress 2 weeks ago, about using
"harm reduction" methods from drug and HIV prevention programs. First, you
accept people's existing behaviour without judgment. That gives you a
baseline, from which you can discuss how to reduce the harmful effects of the
behaviour.

I'm not sure this talk really nails any practical steps we can take to help
one another, but it's a useful perspective to have around.

